# Sand fleas



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried to get sand fleas from the surf. I tried last year on north end of Pawleys Island. Purchased a sand flea rake so maybe my luck will be better


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Pawleys Island had a lot of beach replenishment done as late as February 2020 you may have a hard time finding them. If you don't know what to look for they can be elusive , there are plenty of YouTube videos on how to find them. Attached is a copy of the beach replenishment map used in pawleys Island since February 2020. I can't seem to find a map which is north of that area. Hope this helps.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, I was vacationing when the replenishment was going on. No idea it would affect the sand fleas. Headed there for a days fishing. Groins still covered??


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

I haven't been down in that area for quite a long time. I can't tell you if the groins are covered or not. Good luck on whatever you decide to do and hope you can find the fleas.


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

I've been digging for some when I'm on the beach up and down MB. So far only catching the smaller ones that can't be used. Is it too early in the season? Is anyone getting different results?


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Just south of Myrtle Beach In Surf Side Last week They were thick I watched them in the edge and caught them by hand. But With that said I Don't have no luck with them But I still Try Them On occasion


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

South of Apache pier today fishing by the inlet. Ample good sized sand fleas caught by hand.


----------



## UnderSlot (Apr 22, 2021)

Try this approach. Sand Fleas * Amelia Fish Bites


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

Will be at Pawleys Island next Friday. Will try to locate them again


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

Saw a colony of thousands today around dusk by Apache. Caught over 100. Enough bait for the season i think. 

Easiest way I learned is to stand in the water with your back against the wave. Look for slight curvatures in the sand where they tend to surf towards the waves. I was able to let them just swim into my sieve.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

theplanets said:


> Saw a colony of thousands today around dusk by Apache. Caught over 100. Enough bait for the season i think.
> 
> Easiest way I learned is to stand in the water with your back against the wave. Look for slight curvatures in the sand where they tend to surf towards the waves. I was able to let them just swim into my sieve.
> View attachment 68163


That’s some good looking pompano and whiting candy you have there.


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

abass105 said:


> That’s some good looking pompano and whiting candy you have there.


When do the pompanos arrive around MB?

I actually fried a couple of sand fleas last night to try the taste and they weren't bad. They taste like crunchy shrimp snack.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pompano are there now. The whiting are always there. You may have to be a bit stealthy with your approach. If the bait is there, it is a good chance the fish are there also.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

theplanets said:


> When do the pompanos arrive around MB?
> 
> I actually fried a couple of sand fleas last night to try the taste and they weren't bad. They taste like crunchy shrimp snack.


Late April - early November or so depending on water temps. Harder to get the keeper sized ones in the summer with all of the bait stealers around but there are still some around.


----------

